# 96 Altima: Need help, white flakes in head



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a 96 Altima GXE.(KA24DE). 
I'm replacing the head gasket on it and notice something odd.
When i unbolted the upper radiator hose hosing on the head i noticed some sort of white flakes, not really sure what it is. here's a pix of what it looks like.








I think this was due to overheating and gases building up in the head, but i could be wrong.

If anyone knows what this might be or has happen to anyone else, Any help or advice would be grate

Thanx


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats corrosion.
when aluminum corrodes, thats the result you get.


----------



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

I didn't know that, That explains alot, 

Thanx Bro


----------

